
Chinese Food on Christmas: Data of a Jewish Tradition - pseudolus
https://www.citylab.com/life/2018/12/chinese-food-restaurants-jewish-christmas-tradition/577747/
======
z2
There's an older article that attempts to explain the motivations for this
with a more narrative approach:
[https://tbshamden.com/images/TBScontent/safetreyf.pdf](https://tbshamden.com/images/TBScontent/safetreyf.pdf)

In addition to the 'welcoming' nature of the food, it points to the cooking
style as nicely aligned, with Chinese cuisine almost never using milk with
meat, and the mixing of ingredients leading some to a bit of creative
ignorance.

>They loved to eat egg rolls in Chinese restaurants because the pork and
seafood tasted delicious, but were so minced that they could pretend these
ingredients were not there.

------
general8bitso
There was an older NY Times article about Chinese jews...

[https://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/25/world/asia/china-
kaifeng-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/25/world/asia/china-kaifeng-
jews.html)

------
squozzer
Do the employees sing carols?

[https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1004151-christmas_story](https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1004151-christmas_story)

------
Dowwie
Chinese food and movie.

~~~
xfitm3
I did this every Christmas I lived on Long Island.

